# Bomba de agua se me apaga



## Bradymiclos (Abr 17, 2012)

buen dia tengo una bomba mclane 3/4hp 110v la bomba es de trabajo continuo tenia un sonido cambie balineras y disminuyo pero siempre hay un sumbito´o sonidito 

el problema es que se apaga y prende a minuto la masa no esta tan tan caliente para decir que se disparo esta casi normal adicione un ventilador y lo mismo.

capacitor tampoco esta caliente caliente normal su temp 

las bombas llevan un regulador electrico de presion y de encendido y apagado yo ese no lo uso porque ella esta continuamente trabajando pero estaba instalado sin darle uso osea desconectado de la corriente.

si yo abro todas las llaves para que la bomba se mantenga en 10 a 15psi funciona perfecto.

Que opinan que pueda suceder? 

masa dañada? 
necesito regular la presion de agua? igual si la pongo en 30 a 35psi regulandola con las llaves se apaga solo funciona 10 a 15 maximo 18 psi 
espero sus opiniones gracias y disculpas por la molestias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Puede tener un térmico-bimetalico insertado en el bobinado, si se recalienta se abre , se enfria y vuelve a conectar.

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2012)

ES de ese tipo de bombas impulsoras, o tenes malo el presostato o la bomba no levanta presion por falla de la turbina impulsora o tenes una perdida en la cañeria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Bradymiclos dijo:


> las bombas llevan un regulador electrico de presion y de encendido y apagado yo ese no lo uso porque ella esta continuamente trabajando


 
Dice que eso lo tiene desconectado , tambien había pensado en lo mismo .


----------



## Bradymiclos (Abr 20, 2012)

mas bien levanta bastante presion hasta 50 a 55psi  cuando esta en presion arriba de 35psi se apaga y enciende si la mantengo en 15 a 20 psi trabaja sin problema 

motor no esta caliente excesivo

tiene un ruidito como que si eje y masa tuvieran un leve contacto

yo pregunto antes al foro porque los que reparan eso cobran duro en mi pais


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2012)

Fijate como dice dosm que puede tener un termostato. Generalmente es como un cilindro de unos 18 mm de diámetro por otros de largo. Puede estar apoyado en la pared del motor o empotrado dentro de la caja de conexiones. Se saben dañar y cortan cuando quieren. Si no es eso habría que hacer mediciones sobre el motor y ver que todo esté bien. Te deseo suerte.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 23, 2012)

Yo creo que el problema solo esta en ponerla a trabajar arriba de los 30 psi, porque empezando si esta moviendo agua a una tuberia ancha de mas de 2'' y trabajando todo el dia se recalentará, y se apaga para protegerse, si empieza a generar ese ruido trabajando a mas presion es posible que la estes forzando, ponele un regulador de presión de linea de agua para evitar que trabaje en alta presión.


----------

